# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  دی کامپایلر کردن دو برنامه

## aghayex

با سلام من دو برنامه دارم که می خوام دستکاریشون کنم با استفاده از برنامه ExeInfo نوع کامپایلر هاشونو مشخص کردم اما رفلکتور متناسب شون رو پیدا نکردم اگه دوستی اطلاعاتی داره لطف کنه کمک کنه ممنون می شم
برنامه اول با : Microsoft visual C++‎ ver 7
برنامه دوم با borland delphi

----------


## aghayex

دوستان در مورد این مشکل من نظری ندارن ؟

----------


## jjhacker

برنامه اولی احتمالش کم(یعنی مفید نیست خیلی)
برنامه دومی ممکن هست. فایل اپ کنید بررسی کنم.

----------


## aghayex

چرا اولی نمی شه ؟

----------


## jjhacker

شاید بشه یه تست با برنامه ریفلکتو بنداز , احتمالش هست دیکامپایل بشه.(اگه برنامه پروتکت نشده باشه)(پروتکت شدن یا نشدن رو با Dnid 0.12 چک کنید)(اگه هم پروتکت بود یا فرایند نا موفق بود بده من برنامه رو چک کنم)

این لینک دانلود ریفلکتور 7
http://jjhome.ir/up/index.php/files/get/TkkjQlAoSK/reflector-7.3.0.18.rar

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

برادر عزيز Reflector و  Dnid براي برنامه هاي نوشته شده با dOT Net هستند .

ايشون نوشتند Microsoft visual C++‎‎ ver 7 و Borland Delphi

براي Microsoft visual C++‎‎ ver 7 که نميدونم ديکامپايلر هست يا نه ؟ اما براي ديباگ کردنش ميتونيد از Olly يا IDA کمک بگيريد . اگر هم قصد دستکاري Resource هاي برنامه رو داريد PE Explorer ميتونه کمکتون کنه .

براي برنامه هاي نوشته شده با Borland Delphi هم ديکامپايلر هست اما عملا سورس کد رو نميتونيد ببينيد .

برنامه هايي مثل DeDe يا IDR - Interactive Delphi Reconstructor براي ديکامپايل برنامه هاي دلفي مناسب هستند .

باز هم منتظر نظر اساتيد باشيد / يا حق

----------


## jjhacker

من گفتم نمیشه ، ولی خوب مثل اینکه ایشون یه کوچولو اسرار داشتن ، گفتم حالا ، بماند.

اوهو  :متفکر:  (باز هم منتظر نظر اساتيد باشيد / يا حق)

----------


## aryasoft2872

> من گفتم نمیشه ، ولی خوب مثل اینکه ایشون یه کوچولو اسرار داشتن ، گفتم حالا ، بماند.
> 
> اوهو  (باز هم منتظر نظر اساتيد باشيد / يا حق)


برنامه نیتیو رو کسی با رفلکتور کرک نمی کنه دوست عزیز با OllyDbg روش کار می کنن همینطور دلفی رو.

----------

